# Help! Please read and let me know if you remember what I'm talking about...



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi guys!A while ago on this board there was a post about a natural suppliment you can take that's for inflamation that has helped some people with IBS-D. I was going to give it a try, but the post about it is gone







Anyone know what I'm talking about? If I saw the name, I'd recognize it. I think the post also was talking about a lack of natural suggestions from ibsgroup e-mails (not that I agree on this, but just hoping it might jog someone's memory)?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

that was a thread started by The Doc, if I remember rightly. The product started with a "B." I know a number of people tried it. You might try sending a PM to IBS/IBD Author. I know we talked about it and she may have the name.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If found a cache of what might be the thread you are thinking ofhttp://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:jeQD1...;cd=1&gl=usBOSWELLIA is the herb.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> If found a cache of what might be the thread you are thinking ofhttp://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:jeQD1...;cd=1&gl=usBOSWELLIA is the herb.


That's it! Thanks so much


----------

